

 My new game for smart people - pixycity
http://mybrokencash.appspot.com/

======
benjoffe
Nice, kept my attention enough to try it twice (~2:30 then ~1:30). Why do you
make the user write their own time in order to save it? Is that some technical
limitation or part of the game design for some reason? I always find these
games to be neat when they show detailed stats of your performance, like a
probability distribution of everyone's (best) scores and which percentile you
fit in etc.

Would be neat if the goods were selectable with the keyboard.

~~~
pixycity
Thanks, you just write your name, not the time. I don't have enough data for
the stats now.

Keyboard selection is a good idea, will look at it.

------
pixycity
Hi, just created this fast paced action game ;) What's your finish time?

~~~
dools
HAHA that's awesome - TOP OF THE CLASS! 1:21.1

~~~
pixycity
You're the best ;)

------
pixycity
also you can go to <http://www.brokencash.com/>

